# Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career free with KU



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=12pt]My name is Smilena Kirilova. It is nice connecting with you.

You could find my book in Kindle Unlimited; for orders, please, use the links bellow. Thank you!

Strap yourself in for an encounter that embraces who you are, as claimed by your Date of Birth (and more).

"I have been interested in astrology for many years, but this book held some interesting information that really was compelling. I skipped to the star sign information section first. Sometimes you find a book that is really close to explaining your strengths and weaknesses, how you interact in a relationship etc. Sometimes it is a total miss. I can honestly say that the Capricorn star sign explanation was so spot on that I was getting goosebumps and found myself reading faster and faster. I checked out several star signs for close friends, and they were equally accurate. I encourage you to read about your star sign and learn more about what makes you. YOU! Then you can start to learn more about chakras and crystals, and so much more. This is a wonderfully complete resource book on zodiac signs, and I highly recommend adding this book to your library." - NetGalley Review, 2020


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Limitations live only in our minds.
But if we use our imaginations, 
our possibilities become limitless.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Let's plan to work
and then work the plan.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=12pt]"I can honestly say that the Capricorn star sign explanation was so spot on that I was getting goosebumps and found myself reading faster and faster. I checked out several star signs for close friends, and they were equally accurate. I encourage you to read about your star sign and learn more about what makes you. YOU! This is a wonderfully complete resource book on zodiac signs, and I highly recommend adding this book to your library." - NetGalley Review


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

"This is a very informative book, not only about Western astrology but also about Vedic astrology and the difference between them. I found the information about crystals and chakras very good, and I loved the last chapter with the stories/parables." - NetGalley Review


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

"This book is so accurate to my star sign and very interesting to read. I loved the section at the end about chakras and their role in our life and found it easy to follow and understand. Each star sign is spread out in parts. An enjoyable read that I will refer back to in the future." - Goodreads Review


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

"This was a very easy to flick through and read book. I read two-star signs from start to finish and wow - they were quite accurate." - NetGalley Review


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Writers and book lovers from all over the world meet each other in Dublin. Join us. https://internationaldublinwritersfestival.com


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

Time Out is the #1 brand for inspiring and enabling people to enjoy and explore the best of the city ...


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Astrology attempts to study how the positions, motions, and the properties of celestial objects affect people and events on Earth. Although astrology is not a religion, it offers us comfort, faith, and a better understanding of ourselves and the world around us. It claims that nothing in life is coincidental, and everything that happens to us happens for a reason.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=13pt]Emotional awareness is the ability to recognize and make sense of not just your own emotions, but also those of others.

The skills associated with emotional intelligence can effectively help individuals deal with negative emotional states like stress and promote more positive emotions in its place. Failure to address and manage stress can lead to a further deterioration of one's mental state and impact our physical health in turn.

For more info on Steps to Develop Awareness of Your Feelings and Thoughts, please take a look at https://blogs.psychcentral.com/relationships/2011/11/7-steps-to-develop-awareness-of-your-feelings-and-thoughts/

The book below is designed as a 'spiral' where, in the end, turning the last page, you would feel more positive and less uncertain.

One cannot go wrong with reading, learning, and getting entertained at the same time. Happy Reading, Everyone!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Please enjoy of the following excerpt from the book linked below, 
"Astrology attempts to study how the positions, motions, and the properties of celestial objects affect people and events on Earth. Although astrology is not a religion, it offers us comfort, faith, and a better understanding of ourselves and the world around us. It claims that nothing in life is coincidental, and everything that happens to us happens for a reason."

Praises
"A lot of information is provided. More than just a horoscope. This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Reviewer

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book for newbies like me because it tells you everything you want to know about each sign, without going into overwhelming detail." - Amazon Reviewer

"Love the zodiac and this book is such an amazing fun light read. Are you stuck in quarantine with nothing to do? How about reading up on your zodiac and learn more about yourself." - NetGalley Reviewer

Cheers!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]If You Are Interested in Understanding What Triggers YOU and What Triggers THEM, This Book Is for You.

A page-turner in the tradition of Linda Goodman and Parker's Astrology, Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a stargazing book charged with true zodiac signs personality interpretation, numerology, and crystal healing.

Click and Get Your Copy Today: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Happy Reading! Feel free to share your opinion: [email protected]

Thank you for stopping by. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Josette (Jan 19, 2020)

I've always been interested in astrology.  I'll definitely check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Please take a look at the last book review of _ZODIAC SIGNS: CHARACTERISTICS IN RELATIONSHIPS, LOVE, AND CAREER _

"Confession: I love reading about zodiac signs. I even go that far to check my birth chart, as well as the chart from my partner when we first started dating. Not because I base my relationship on a list of zodiac signs and their location at birth, but mostly for fun. Okay, a bit for personality as well. Even though none of this is based on solid scientific results (there even had been a whole debate on whether the zodiac signs we know do even exist, as there might be a thirteenth sign), I simply enjoy reading up on it and comparing them to the personalities of people I know.

So, when I got the chance to review this book, I immediately became enthusiastic. In my opinion, books like these are often hit or miss. As a Gemini, I often read negative things about my sign, mostly focusing on the double face of my sign. I get it, that is the idea of a Gemini, but it bothers me nonetheless: it feels like the easiest way to describe a sign without looking deeply into it.

"However, this book absolutely surprised me. The title of this book does not do it justice, as it is not about zodiac signs only, but offers an insight to many more topics related to this. The paged dedicated to summaries of the zodiac signs not only mentioned a short summary of the sign itself, but also linked it to things like tarot cards, crystals, and chakras. They go pretty well together, and I was happy to see them clearly and comprehensible listed together.

I felt like the information in this book was quite well-researched, and even though I did not necessarily learn new things when it came to the characteristics of each sign, it definitely has been one of the most understandable and complete reads about them I have read yet.

I most definitely recommend this book to anyone who is interested in learning about zodiac signs and topics related to them!"

- Goodreads Review

For more information use the links below. Thank you! Happy Reading!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Thank you for stopping by!

Book Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHCXRIl-7y0

"At this time there is so much that we do not know. It seems apparent that the Cosmos has determined our life and abilities. I believe that I am a little more aware of our differences." 
- Amazon Review

For more information use the links below. Cheers!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone!

An experience brought me here: 
1) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1btg3mpEOc

2) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww

3) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ7qXHjxj_0

4) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijSg4NkOIeY

The movie "The Family that Preys," brought me here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW-CDDHhrcM

Thank you!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Sunday! Enjoy the tunes  

https://youtube.com/watch?v=jSKJQ18ZoIA
https://youtube.com/watch?v=N76N7qtGQ_c

Cheers!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is an amusing read for everyone, a beginner or an expert.

"Clever & Detailed" - BooksGoSocial

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book because it tells you everything you want to know about each sign, without going into overwhelming detail." - Amazon Review

"It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub.org

Meet Your Astro Self: https://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr
Last Book Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHCXRIl-7y0

I hope you are staying safe and healthy through these unusual times!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt][size=14pt]Hi there!

I hope you are staying safe and healthy through these unusual times!
Free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special on http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"Zodiac Signs is a fantastic book because it tells you everything you want to know about each sign, without going into overwhelming detail." - Amazon Review

"It contains a variety of sections, including the different zodiac signs, crystal types and their uses, chakra descriptions, Vedic astrology, numerology and even a few short stories about personal enlightenment. It is an interesting read for those that are searching to understand their place in the universe." - OnlineBookClub Review

"This was not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Review

Follow for Follow:
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5...
Book Website: https://www.smilenakirilova.com/ 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/... 
Facebook: https://tinyurl.com/ydtxt2w4

Free Rising sign calculator: https://cafeastrology.com/whats-my-as... 
Free Birth chart calculator: https://justastrologythings.com/pages...

Thank you! Have a beautiful day! Happy reading!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]A Treasure Chest

"This book is loaded. Not only does Kirilova provide fascinating information on Western Astrology, she provides information on Vedic Astrology too. But wait! That's not the end. This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, Tibetan Keys to Life, and more. She loads this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Reviewer

Happy Reading!

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Kind Regards,
Smilena


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone! 
Great connecting with you! I hope your week is going well!

Bellow is the full text of the last review of my book on the Goodreads website:

"A Treasure Chest. This book not only does provide fascinating information on Western Astrology, it provides information on Vedic Astrology too. But wait! That's not the end. This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loads this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

Happy Reading!
Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

Thank you! Have a nice day!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Happy Monday!

"Enjoyable read for everyone, a beginner or an expert."

Free with Kindle Unlimited & $2.99 @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career is a fantastic book." - Amazon Review

"This author offers chapters on Birthstones, Chakras, Numerology, and more. She loaded this book with so much fun stuff, you have to read it!" - Goodreads Review

Thank you for the follow!

Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Have a nice day!


----------



## Smilena Kirilova (Feb 13, 2020)

[size=14pt]Hi Everyone!

Please enjoy my book trailer @ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

I hope you will find "Zodiac Signs: Characteristics in Relationships, Love, and Career" entertaining. It is free with Kindle Unlimited and $2.99 special @ http://amzn.to/2JF9Vbr

"Clever and detailed" - BooksGoSocial Review

"... not what I was expecting, it is a lot more." - NetGalley Review

"... so spot on that I was getting goosebumps." - NetGalley Review

Thank you for the follow!
Twitter: https://twitter.com/KirilovaSmilena
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/smilena888/?hl=en
Book trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUFMSLtDss0

Have a nice weekend!


----------

